# Eclipse Codevervollständigung deaktiviert



## Scotty (27. Sep 2009)

Servus!

Nach einer Neuinstallation von eclipse funktioniert die Autovervollständigung nicht mehr, also die Funktion, wo man einfach paar Buchstaben eintippt und vom Editor dann paar Vorschlänge zur Auswahl bekommt. 

Woran könnte das liegen und wie kann mans wieder aktivieren?

Gruß,
Scotty


----------



## SlaterB (28. Sep 2009)

bist du vielleicht nicht in der Java-Ansicht? Screenshot


----------



## musiKk (28. Sep 2009)

Schau mal in den Preferences unter Java - Editor - Content Assist - Advanced, da sollten ein paar Haken sein. Ich hatte es jedenfalls mal, dass die dort einfach weg waren und somit der Content Assist auch nicht mehr vorhanden ist.


----------



## Scotty (28. Sep 2009)

Hallo musiKk!

Danke, da waren tatsächlich die Häkchen nicht gesetzt. Als ich dann auch Restore Defaults geklickt hab, funktionierte es wieder.

Gruß,
Scotty


----------

